
A simple front-end framework with editable examples - solkimicreb
http://nx-nxframework.rhcloud.com/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

